# Colors?



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

I have 8 chicks that sex are still undetermined. I think i know from strut but three of them jersey giants and astrolope have greenish tint to there feathers as sun hits different. You think hens or rooster imma thinking rooster. Also have three rir tail feathers should be like what on them for hhens?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you post some pics


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

Pretty sure last two pics are a hen, its the same hen in both pics. Only chick i dont have pic of is silver laced wyndotte


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

Forgot theese guys


----------



## Abbycat03 (May 6, 2013)

They could be hens or roosters sometimes the look like roosters at first but turn out not be plus the female jersey giants ALSO have green tinted feathers and most jersey giant roosters are really large but since they are straight run and very young at the moment it's hard to tell


----------

